# Pentax Super Program



## guiltyspark343 (Nov 11, 2009)

I received a Pentax Super Program about 6-8 months ago I was able to get 7 rolls out of it and then it stop working the shutter froze and I have no idea how to fix cameras just thought I would put that out there.


----------



## compur (Nov 11, 2009)

Have you tried replacing the batteries?


----------

